

Nuodb - a "NewSQL database". SQL on the outside, NoSQL on the inside - eranation
http://www.nuodb.com/

======
steverb
How about a FAQ?

"It looks and behaves like a traditional SQL database from the outside but
under the covers it's a revolutionary database solution."

Doesn't tell me a whole lot. Please explain what is revolutionary about it.

------
cms07
So it's got all the opacity of an RDBMS with none of the upsides? Great!

Quite frankly, as a developer, I prefer to use flat files (I guess these days
we call that NoSQL), but for performance, I often must use Postgres or
whatever fits the job.

